# Favorite Mozart symphony of these - Loser's edition



## Dim7

Okay the last four won too many votes. To compare the popularity of the others, I made a new poll excluding them! And I randomly included 14 because I like it! Plus numbers 26,27 and 28.

In the case you remember some of these by nickname/key and not number:

25 - G minor 
31 - 'Paris'
35 - 'Haffner'
36 - 'Linz'


----------



## Dim7

Even though this includes the no. 36 which I voted in the earlier poll, I will contradict myself and vote for:

Ta, ta. -----Tatata 
Tatatata Tatatata 
Ta, ta. -----Tatata
Tatatata Tatatata 
Ta, ta. -----Tatata
Taaa, tadadaaa, tadadaaa!


----------



## omega

34 or 35? I really can't make up my mind. Let's go for *34*...


----------



## bz3

Linz because I most closely associate it with my favorite of Mozart's, the Prague Symphony. As good of a reason as any I guess.


----------



## Guest

I voted for 28. Once again because nobody had yet and it deserves some love.  It's underrated.


----------



## clavichorder

33 is incredible. That finale is so happy!


----------



## Haydn man

Number 25 for me please


----------



## Dim7

Surprisingly no love for the Paris symphony (no. 31) so far.


----------

